# Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar








*Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet​*
OVB-online berichtet von einer Gerichtsverhandlung, bei der ein Angler freigesprochen wurde:
http://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/freispruch-sportangler-7147078.html

Auf dem Chiemsee ist das schleppen, das fahren eines Bootes mit ausgelegter Angel, verboten.

Ein Aufseher hatte nun angeblich "beobachtet", dass der angeklagte Angler angeblich dennoch bei fahrendem Boot geangelt hätte.

Der Angler meinte, das wäre Unfug, er hätte ja den Aufseher erkannt, und wäre näher an sein Boot zum Angeln gefahren. Der hätte nachher bei der Kontrolle sein Boot quasi dann aber fast noch gerammt. Dazu kam es, weil er seine Schnur zum entdrallen auf der Heimfahrt NACH dem Angeln hinter dem fahrenden Boot ausgebracht hätte.

Dem dann nach Widerspruch des Angeklagten stattfindenden Prozess lag ein Strafbefehl wegen Fischwilderei über eine Geldstrafe von 40 Tagessätzen zu je 40 Euro zu Grunde. 

Die vom Aufseher eingeschaltete Genossenschaft erstattete Strafanzeige.

Dumm nur, dass der Aufseher in seinen Aussagen für nicht so glaubwürdig gehalten wurde, wie der angeklagte Angler.

*Aussage gegen Aussage*
So formulierte auch der Staatsanwalt  in seinem Plädoyer.
Aussage gegen Aussage...
Er hielt die Angaben des Zeugen (Aufseher) für glaubwürdiger und forderte eine Strafe mit nun 35 Tagessätzen.

Die Verteidigerin bezeichnete dagegen den Kontrolleur als „völlig unglaubwürdig“. 
Sie könne beim besten Willen kein strafbares Verhalten bei ihrem Mandanten erkennen, der daher freizusprechen sei zu Lasten der Staatskasse.

Der Richter folgte bei seinem Urteil der Argumentation der Verteidigung, nach dem ein Tatnachweis nicht erbracht sei. 

 Vieles spreche nach den Aussagen dafür, dass der angeklagte Angler Kontrolleur erkannt habe: 
_„Da hätte der Angeklagte schon ganz schön – entschuldigen Sie den Ausdruck – blöd sein müssen, in seiner Gegenwart eine Schleppangel auszuwerfen.“ _

----------------------------------------------------------------​
Aussage gegen Aussage ist aber definitiv kein garantierter Freispruch. Denn es kommt - wie auch hier im Verfahren - darauf an, welcher Aussage der Richter mehr glaubt. 

Weil der Aufseher hier zumindest mal schlampig gearbeitet hat, nicht Beweise gesichert etc. und der angeklagte Angler als glaubwürdiger in seinen Aussagen gesehen wurde, erfolgte der Freispruch. 

Bei anständiger Arbeit des Aufsehers wäre das wahrscheinlich anders ausgegangen , wenn das alles sauber abgelaufen und dokumentiert gewesen wäre.

So einfach wie manche Aufseher das denken und oft auch darstellen, dass sie im Zweifel immer recht haben, ist es also beileibe nicht..

Und sollte dem Angler nun keine Karte mehr verkauft werden, weil er nachgewiesen unschuldig vom Aufseher und der Genossenschaft angezeigt wurde, wäre ich auch auf ein Urteil gespannt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

Die Schnur abschneiden aufwickeln und der Beweis wäre erbracht.......Angelkarte nicht verkaufen ....tja mein Fischrecht mein Gewässer ....schlechte Karten.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*



esox02 schrieb:


> .......Angelkarte nicht verkaufen ....tja mein Fischrecht mein Gewässer ....schlechte Karten.....



So einfach ist das nicht, denn wenn man an einen "guten" Richter gelangt, hat man u.U. Anrecht auf die Angelkarte. Das wäre im Einzelfall zu Prüfen. Zwar gibt es die Vertragsfreiheit, jedoch  gilt diese in Ausnahmefällen (z.B. martbeherrschende Stellung) nicht. In diesem Fall könnte das tatsächlich sein, z.B. wenn der Verein als einziger Angelkarten für das Gewässer verkauft, bestimmte Fischarten nur in dem Gewässer zu angeln sind oder keine vergleichbaren Gewässer in unmittelbarer Nähe vorhanden sind. 

Bevor hier eine Diskussion daüber entbrennt, wiederhole ich das gleich noch einmal. Es wäre im Einzelfall vom zuständigen Gericht zu beurteilen und ob sich ein solcher Weg lohnt, stell ich mal in Frage.

Viel wichtiger finde ich, ob der Aufseher weiterhin Aufseher sein darf bzw. sollte. Fehler sind zwar menschlich, jedoch ist der doch auch für die Zukunft nicht mehr glaubwürdig und bei jedem Vorgang nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger finde ich, ob der Aufseher weiterhin Aufseher sein darf bzw. sollte. Fehler sind zwar menschlich, jedoch ist der doch auch für die Zukunft nicht mehr glaubwürdig und bei jedem Vorgang nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen....


Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*



> ...lag ein Strafbefehl wegen Fischwilderei über eine Geldstrafe von 40 Tagessätzen zu je 40 Euro zu Grunde.



Puuhhh... ein Schnäppchen wäre das aber auch nicht gerade gewesen. 

1600€ für eine Nichtbeachtung der Gewässerordnung, sportlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

Kein Wunder, dass der dann geklagt hat dagegen...

nen Fuffi hätt er wohl geschluckt...

So kanns dann ausgehen....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

Ich hoffe inständig das dieser Thread jetzt nicht in eine Aufseher-, Verbände- oder Gewässerbesitzer-Prügel ausartet.

Sicherlich hat der Aufseher einen Fehler gemacht (keinen zweiten Mann, kein Bildbeweis), aber wir sind alle Menschen.
Solange der Aufseher sein Päckchen gelernt hat...

Wenn man jetzt anfangen könnte (und dürfte!) zu schreiben  wer "die Könige" der "_...eingestellten Verfahren weil keine Kriminielle Energie erkennbar..._" sind... 
Ich glaube da kann man Seiten mit füllen, da fällt der eine Aufseher nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

Ist viel zu unterschiedlich in den verschiedenen Bundesländern, wie Aufsicht und Kontrolle geregelt sind, und wie Aufseher und Kontrolleure ausgebildet werden (wenn überhaupt teilweise), als dass man da pauschal kritisieren könnte....

Aber es zeigt eben, dass man als Aufseher/Kontrolleur nicht immer automatisch recht hat (was ja viele meinen) oder Recht bekommt!

Sondern, dass das Handeln eines Aufsehers so konsistent, rechtssicher und bei einer Maßnahme auch so dokumentiert und beweisbar sein sollte, dass solche Dinge wie ein solcher Freispruch (oder, je nach Sichtweise, eine ungerechtfertigte Anzeige) nicht passieren kann..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

Hmm wenn der Staatsanwalt nun schon selbst von "Aussage gegen Aussage" spricht und es keine Beweise gibt wie kommt man dann auf die Idee den Angler dennoch bestrafen zu wollen? 

Nur weil der vielleicht irgendwie vermutet, glaubt das der Aufseher eventuell irgendwie Recht haben könnte bzw. etwas glaubwürdiger ist...Es heisst doch immer so schön : Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Naja gibt ja zum Glück noch den Richter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

Weil Aussage gegen Aussage nix bedeutet  - ausser, dass es da am Richter alleine liegt, wie er entscheidet.

Dass man quasi automatisch bei "Aussage gegen Aussage" nicht verurteilt werden könne, ist ein Ammenmärchen ..

Es liegt alleine an der Würdigung der Beweiskraft der Aussagen und Zeugen durch den Richter.

Daher ist ja so notwendig, Aufseher und Kontrolleure erstklassig zu schulen und gut auszubilden, um solche Vorfälle wie hier zu vermeiden..

Ist eigentlich für ein Ehrenamt viel zu viel, da müsste der Staat ran (entweder mit eigenen Kontrolleuren oder mit bezahlen für nichtstaatliche) ..


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

Der Thoams hat echt aufgepasst!

Aus eben diesen Unsicherheiten heraus tauchen Kontrolettis oft zu zweit auf! Wobei der eine das dann so gesehen hat und der andere so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

dannnggge ;-)


----------



## TJ. (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

An sich finde ich ein Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei wegen eines Verstoßes der Gewässerordnung schon mehr als fragwürdig. Wenns dann noch nur ums Schleppen mit ansonsten zugelassenen Fangmitteln geht erst recht.

Dass das der Staatsanwalt das so zur anklage bringt finde ich heftig und das Gericht hat wohl auch nix besseres zu tun.

In anderen Bundesländern werden selbst Verstöße gegen Landesverordnungen mit einfachen Bußgeldern abgehandelt (Fische während der Schonzeit, Zu viele Angelruten ect.) Dazu gibts sogar manchmal eine Art Bußgeldkatalog.

Interessant währe zu Wissen was der Landesverband oder Gar Bundesverband zu solchen verfahren sagt.
Ich sehe so eine Anzeige wenn sonst alles vorhanden war (gültiger Fischereischein sowie Erlaubnisschein) doch eher als unverhältnismäßig an.

Und das sich unsere Gerichte mit so einem Scheiss befassen müssen ob ein Boot beim Angeln jetzt stand oder sich fortbewegte ist an sich schon ein Witz.

Und so wie in diesem Fall tragen die Kosten der Steuerzahler. Noch dazu während eventuell andere wichtige anklagen nicht rechtzeitig erhoben werden und wirkliche Straftäter straffrei ausgehen.

In unserem Land läuft echt einiges Schief

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fishhawk (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Freispruch für Angler - Aufseher hat schlecht gearbeitet*

Hallo,

am Chiemsee ist m.W. Schleppangeln grundsätzlich erlaubt, nur nicht mit Motorantrieb oder unter Segeln.

Schon sehr seltsam, dass wegen eines solchen, vergleichsweise leichten Verstoßes, gleich 30 Tagessätze = ein Monatseinkommen aufgerufen werden sollten.

Verständlich, dass sich der Angler da gewehrt hat.

Ansonsten hat man doch eher den Eindruck, dass gegen "echte Schwarzangler" meist gar nicht oder nur sehr lasch vorgegangen wird. Siehe z.B. :
http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/landkreis_deggendorf/plattling/1257688_Schwarzfischer-nicht-vom-Haken-lassen.html

Das war aber in Nieder- statt in Oberbayern.

Außerdem war die Sache doch eh aussichtlos, da keine Beweise außer der Aussage des Aufsehers vorlagen. Dafür hatte der Beschuldigte zwei Zeugen im Boot (Frau und Sohn), die wahrscheinlich seine Version bestätigt hätten.

Sehr obskur das ganze.


----------

